# Kent Narrows Headboat



## Talapia

I am going to give the Island Queen
headboat at Kent Narrows a try this
weekend. They said they are catching 
white perch and norfolk spot. I will give 
a good report. It's too close and cheap 
(40 dollars) not too give it a try. Plus 
no crowds. I did good last year, filled 
more than half a 5 gallon bucket with 
spot and perch. They go out from
7 am to 3:30 pm. Might just bring some
peeler crabs and see if there are any
flounder or trout around.

Talapia...outa here


----------



## HuskyMD

good luck--worst case you'll have cut bait supply for the fall.


----------



## jackson

Do they go out for croaker?


----------



## fish01265

Can't wait for the report !!!! have a good time


----------



## Talapia

Been a while since I made a report. 


Took my son (10) and daughter (7) 
down to Kent Narrows on Sat as planned 
and got on the Island Queen headboat.
The parking lot was full when I pulled in
and I thought it was sold out or too full, 
but it turns out that most of the cars 
were there for Capt Price's headboat
which had left out at 0630 hrs packed 
fulll of people. The island queen had 
about 20 people and was very roomy.
I was kind of leery about the fishing reports, 
not having seen anything first-hand but
the bite was very good. I did not fish 
because I was too busy baiting hooks and
removing fish for my kids. The boat goes out
from 0700 to 3:30 pm. Brought home about
30 - 40 JUMBO spots and 60 - 70 hand size
white perch. The crew was complaining
about how slow it was compared to the 
the days prior, but there were a ton of boats
out there. It was Saturday after all.
I found out that there are at least
5 headboats that operate at or very near
Kent Narrows! They were all out there.
No more driving all the way to Solomons for
me. $40 dollars for adults and $20 for kids, 
with all the action you could want. AND ITS
CLOSE! Talapaia...outa here.


----------



## fish01265

That's what Iv'e been waiting for a nice report ! I will give that head boat try wihtin the next two weeks. Thumb's up for the kids.


----------



## DFishMon

Great Report!

What exit do you take to get to the headboats on Kent Island?


----------



## Talapia

Coming from the Bay Bridge, go over the 
Kent Narrows bridge and merge right at the
bottom of the other side. You will come
to a "T" intersection, you want to turn 
right, if you turn left you will be headed 
toward Grasonville. As soon as you turn
right look for a huge billboard that say's
Island Queen. You cannot miss it. Pull 
into the parking lot. The Capt also has
a dinner (the chicken is incredible!)
which shares the parking lot with the 
headboat patrons. Folks were using
nightcrawlers and bloodworms, we used 
strickly bloodworms and caught far more
than the average patrons. I think that I 
will try a combo next time. A small piece 
of bloodworm for the scent and a small piece
of nightcrawlers for bulk.

Almost forget, the Capt will be starting 
evening trips (3:30pm - ?) at the end of this
month!


----------



## catman

Nice report, thanks. Where there any croakers caught? The evening trips look interesting. That's where the croakers will come from. Glad the kids had a good time.

Catman.


----------



## DFishMon

Big Ups and Thanks Talapia!


----------



## Hat80

*Hey Nick,*

When they start up the night trips let me know. I'm in if you want to give it a try. Thats one way to find out where his honey hole is....LOL ....Tightlines


----------



## catman

*Hey Clyde*

Man you're reading my mind again, not that there's much there to read. Soon as the night trips start let's do it. My honey hole is still producing small stuff. My best in three weeks have been one lonely 22" rock caught on a WP. Yea I know "move south young man"  .

Catman.


----------



## Talapia

Suprisingly not one single croaker was 
caught. As far as location goes, everybody
was fishing in the same spot I think that
it was called "podickery point" or something
like that. He tried a few other spots but
none of them had anything going, so he
kept going back to the fleet, and the bite
would pick right up again.


----------



## Flounda

Talapia, U got a phone number for the boat??
I'm on for the night fishing...and waiting for those monster croaker like I did at the Olympus...
By the way do they provide you with bait at all, is there a tackle shop around, I think I seen one right after you make the first right after the exit, but it seem close everytime I passed through there heading to Kent Narrow brigde.


----------



## Talapia

I am glad you asked the bait question, cuz they
do not provide any bait, you have to bring your
own. You will pass about 3 or 4 bait shops
right before you get there. Do a search on
bloodworms, or baitshops and you should 
be set.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

Make sure you two give me a call before you plan this. I would also like to join ya, even if it is a weekday. I am still waiting on Monty's reports to get better so we can reschedule, ain't that right catman!


----------



## catman

Hey Jason, you bet we'll let you know when we hit the evening fishing. That's when we can slay them croakers. He'll probably fish the mouth of the Tank then. There's plenty of croakers there now. Now if the trout would make an apperance that would definitely be a bonus. The night time is the right time. You're right about Monty. We'll wait until the bite is really hot.

Catman.


----------



## Hat80

*Hey Nick,*

The pound netters have been getting 8 and 9lb Trout at the mouth of the Choptank for well over a month now. What I'm trying to say is their already there. .....Tightlines


----------



## catman

*Hey Clyde*

I know the TF guys have been marking them but have yet to put any in the box. Wonder what's going on? What we need to do is when the bite really starts, take the boat down in the late afternoon, anchor up and fish for them all night. I can rig some spreader lights. As long as we can keep the bait fish close to the boat we should be in business.

Catman.


----------



## Talapia

FLF, 

I am scheduled to go out with Monty
on 11 July. I will let you know how
the fish are acting. 

I also have a charter on 2 Jul with Capt
Nadelka on the Karen Sue, we are 
going toggin again. The limit
goes back up to 10 per person
in Jul


----------



## Hat80

*Hey Nick,*

You have my number. When your ready for that overnighter just let me know. We'll give um hell.  Sharps Island light at the mouth of the Choptank and little Choptank is the spot. Go south youngman! .....Tightlines


----------



## sniper

*Hey guys*

Count me in on the overnighter. My freezer is getting low.


----------



## catman

*Hey Clyde*

I'm in San Francisco right now but when I get back next week we'll set it up.

Catman.


----------



## Smitty

*Contact Info For Island Queen?*

I was thinking about checking out the Island Queen or the other headboat located at Kent Narrows this weekend, but wanted to call ahead and find out a few things.

Anyone know a phone number or web site for them?

Also some questions:
Should I bring a pole or do they supply them?
Should I bring ice?
Do they accept reservations?
Best time to arrive in the morning?

Thanks,
Smitty


----------



## DFishMon

Big Up Fishing Massive!

I think I'm going to try the Island Queen Charter boat this Sat. I'm debating on the am or pm trip. What do guys think? I also need a phone number. Should I take anything else besides bloodworm?

Thanks,

D


----------



## f210

take some fishbites. You will not regret it.


----------



## Talapia

DFishMon/Smitty, 

If you do a search on Island Queen/Headboats/
Queen Anne's County the number should
come up. That is how I found it, I just
cannot find the paper that I wrote it 
down on. 

DFishMon, as far as bait goes, I can only
recommend bloods since I have never
tried fishbites. Good luck, Talapia..outa here.


----------



## DFishMon

Thanks Talapia!

I might take some squid, shrimp, and softshell crabs.

Anybody else going this weekend?

FOUND THE PHONE# -410-827-7737


----------



## Smitty

*A Great Trip on The Island Queen*

All-

I ended up following Talapia's directions a week ago last Saturday and found it without problem. I got there about 7 and I think they probably left closer to 7:30, but they may have been waiting for a few people. The Captain Price II is docked at the same pier and it left about 20 minutes before the Island Queen.

The trip was great. We hit a couple of places early on that only yielded a few small fish and then finally we went out a bit further and fished in this one area where there were a lot of charter boats and other head boats. I think it was Love Point. There was a large white mansion not too far off on the shore. After things died off there we found one more location and caught a few more.

Spot and Perch were the fish of the day. I ended up with 38 fish by day's end. Maybe two thirds of them were Spot and the rest were Perch. Cleaning them was quite a task, but the first meal with them was delicious! I've got a freezer full of small bags with 4 or 5 fish in each bag and a cupboard full of fish fry things to try with them. Yum!

Bait was blood worms exclusively. A couple of people brought some squid along, which I've seen work really well for croaker, but there were no bites to be had on squid. Blood worms were great though. You could pretty much cut them in thirds and just try to cover most of the hook. Shortly after your line hit the water you were reeling them in.

What to bring:
1) I bought blood worms on the boat. I don't recommend that. They don't have all that many and what they did have didn't seem all that fresh. Definitely stop and get a couple dozen bloodworms from a local bait shop before heading out.

2) Bring an ice chest full of ice. I've been on head boats where they provided ice for you. The Island Queen didn't work that way. They had buckets for everyone so you could toss your catch directly into water, but those that brought along a medium to large sized ice chest could use the bucket while they fished and then every so often transfer the fish to plastic grocery bags (also a good thing to bring) and then pack them in ice. The captain does sell ice at his restaurant, so you can buy some there before you head out, but definitely bring an ice chest. The crew was great and found me enough ice to cover my bucket to keep the fish cold until we could get back into port, but they're not set up to provide ice.

3) A simple knife. They provide plywood boards to cut bait.

4) Gear: Pretty much everyone fished with a semi-thick, short, ocean pole. Mine was a little bit longer than most, but that's because it's more of a multi-use medium length ocean pole (not perfect for anything, but functional for a lot of things). Most had a fairly large swivel clipped to a 3 foot leader with around a 2 ounce round weight on the end and 2 medium sized hooks evenly spaced between the swivel and the weight. More than once I reeled in and found a fish on each hook. 

5) De-hooker. Unfortunately the only Rockfish out there were tiny ones that were way too small to keep. Getting them off the hook without hurting them was a challenge at times. A de-hooker can help in these cases.

6) A lunch and lots of water to drink. They have simple restrooms on board.

We finished up around 2:30 or 3:00pm - just before the thunder storms started. Everyone on the boat was very friendly and gracious. They made me feel right at home. It was a great day fishing. I strongly recommend checking out the Island Queen.

Good luck fishin',
Smitty


----------



## Talapia

Smitty, 

Great Report! I am glad you had
a good time. You mentioned a lot
of good tips. I feel that area has
a lot of untapped resouces (headboats)
and some excellent fishing. I will
be sure to post reports whenever I can.

Talapia...outa here


----------



## andypat

*Island Queen and Capt. Price Boat*

Hi all, I'm new to this fishing forum,but had to join in on this post. I lived and commericial hook and line fished on Kent Island for about 25 years. I fished on the Island Queen a lot. You will be fishing with good people. If you go on the Island Queen,or Capt.Price boat,please say hellow to the Capts. for me. I'm Andy Schoener,the rockfish man that moved to Venice FL. 4 years ago. I miss all my friends on Kent Island and the Kent Narrows/Grasonville area. See Ya!


----------

